# Spraying Latex Paint, Siphon or Gravity Feed?



## smboudreaux (May 16, 2011)

I just built a bookcase for my wife's classroom that she wants painted. Can latex paint be sprayed from a gravity feed gun or does i have to be a siphon feed? does the paint need to be thinned for use in a gravity feed gun?


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

I spray it from a gravity feed gun. I thin mine to 60 seconds thru a viscosity cup.


----------



## Iguana (Jun 22, 2011)

And, it would be very difficult to spray latex from a siphon setup unless you thinned the latex so much that it would affect finish quality. A pressure setup works well, though, if you have it.


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

Siphon feed is very difficult to spray tight corners. Even gravity gun can be a problem.

I like to use Pressure-Feed Guns.

http://www.harborfreight.com/professional-spray-gun-kit-93312.html

Have you glued the book case yet?


----------



## smboudreaux (May 16, 2011)

yeah its all put together. i've been messing with it all afternoon. i acquired a kobalt gravity feed gun from i dont recall where. finally startin to see some better results. i thinned the paint with water. didn't measure anything just added water in various amount. you know how it is when you get excited. had to see if i could figure it out.
thanks for the help fellas,

discovered a new problem. my lil donut compressor wont cut it. it keeps up but it never shuts off. looks like a trip to sears is in order


----------

